# I'm a socially anxious vegan and I own it!



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

For all those who are either socially anxious and vegan or just feel very different from other people, I think you may find this relatable and helpful


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Can anyone relate to being different in some way and being poked fun for it? How do you react or cope?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

also vegan. video didn't really help. but huzzah for vegans


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Superina said:


> I am a new vegan also, I've been vegetarian since I was 12. I've never really let the teasing about not eating meat bother me. I like how you said that you joke about it, I should probably do that instead of giving my standard eye roll, then ignore routine. I have always been self conscious about being a fat vegetarian though. Most people never even knew I was a vegetarian because I basically kept it a secret.


Well, that's good that you never let it bother you  I think that takes a lot of emotional strength. And ya, I find that if you joke about it, people are more likely to be accepting of it sooner.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

I honestly think vegans/vegetarians are morally superior people, and I am a meat eater....

I cannot view my meat eating habits as anything other than selfish. In the past I've tested my tolerance to not eating meat. I went a few days before I started to go crazy, lol. I guess I'll continue to be selfish for now.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

SwerveMcNerve said:


> I honestly think vegans/vegetarians are morally superior people, and I am a meat eater....
> 
> I cannot view my meat eating habits as anything other than selfish. In the past I've tested my tolerance to not eating meat. I went a few days before I started to go crazy, lol. I guess I'll continue to be selfish for now.


That happened to me too when I tried to go vegetarian in high school. However, this time I really educated myself, and if I'm really craving protein, I eat a bowl of black beans with garlic seasoning, salt, and siracha sauce.


----------



## Positivity123 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am also also a vegan have been for over a year now and it has actually helped my anxiety tremendously along with my depression I just have so much more energy both physically and mentally. I would highly recommend watching the documentary cowspiracy I just seen it two days ago very interesting!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

blahblahdeeblah said:


> okay wait. you overcame social anxiety? how did you do that? i cant seem to do it. thats nice you became a vegan. : )


Well, first I dealt with the physical effects, so I went on clonopin, which stopped me from getting heart palpitations all the time. Next, I went to the UCLA outpatient mental health group for 3 months. I shared all the info they taught me in my videos on youtube. It helped tremendously. Even people from other states come to Los Angeles to do it.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Positivity123 said:


> I am also also a vegan have been for over a year now and it has actually helped my anxiety tremendously along with my depression I just have so much more energy both physically and mentally. I would highly recommend watching the documentary cowspiracy I just seen it two days ago very interesting!


Wow! Very cool! Ya, I've seen cowspiracy. Amazing how it effects the environment so much. There's a youtube channel called BiteSizeVegan and she's the one that turned me vegan. Her videos are soooooo educational!And I agree, I have so much more energy now too!


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the vid - the voice alterations were a nice touch


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I thought you're attentionvorous.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

anxious87 said:


> Thanks for the vid - the voice alterations were a nice touch


haha This is the first time I did the silly voices and it was so much fun to add!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Superina said:


> I am a new vegan also, I've been vegetarian since I was 12. I've never really let the teasing about not eating meat bother me. I like how you said that you joke about it, I should probably do that instead of giving my standard eye roll, then ignore routine. I have always been self conscious about being a fat vegetarian though. Most people never even knew I was a vegetarian because I basically kept it a secret.


I hate that about you. That is the most annoying thing that you do and you deserve to be hated for it if you want anyone to like you. Joking though, I can't see how you can. Meat eaters get defensive about their diet and they outnumber you, or us depending on the day.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Rufus said:


> I hate that about you. That is the most annoying thing that you do and you deserve to be hated for it if you want anyone to like you. Joking though, I can't see how you can. Meat eaters get defensive about their diet and they outnumber you, or us depending on the day.


Wait, i'm confused. What are you saying is annoying? And What do you mean by "Joking though, I can't see how you can"? You don't see how a person can joke about it or you don't see how a person can get mad if you joke? Sorry, i just am curious about your opinion and want clarification.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

You're one of the lucky ones. A lot of people make fun of vegetarians and vegans, even here in Los Angeles, where it's pretty acceptable and catered to.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

I got a question for vegans/vegetarians on this site, why did you make the decision to change your eating habits? Was it out of compassion for the needless suffering of animals? Or was it for health reasons?

Just curious.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

SwerveMcNerve said:


> I got a question for vegans/vegetarians on this site, why did you make the decision to change your eating habits? Was it out of compassion for the needless suffering of animals? Or was it for health reasons?
> 
> Just curious.


I was initially just curious about veganism and saw some videos on youtube. I then learned about the animal cruelty and I was in tears watching the torture they go through. Right away, I wanted to go vegan, so I researched if it could be a healthy diet, which it can and is actually healthier than other diets when having an abundance of fruits, veggies, and legumes. Next, I watched Cowspiracy and learned about the environmental effects. So in short, I am vegan to support animal rights, my health and the environment.


----------



## Positivity123 (Jan 27, 2014)

SwerveMcNerve said:


> I got a question for vegans/vegetarians on this site, why did you make the decision to change your eating habits? Was it out of compassion for the needless suffering of animals? Or was it for health reasons?
> 
> Just curious.


I first got into it for health reasons mainly to cure my acne which I actually did get rid of after the first 4 months of being on a vegan diet.

After watching earthlings and cowspiracy and learning just how cruel and messed up the meat industry is I decided to give up meat/dairy for good. Its crazy how much I didn't know, and what most people still do not know about the bad health effects/ environmental impacts/ and suffering that this industry causes.

Also there are lots of other benefits I have noticed such as more energy, never get sick now, and reduced my anxiety.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

My hats off to you ladies (and any guys as well). I feel really guilty about my meat-eating. There really is no two ways about it, I am contributing to a system that perpetuates the suffering of animals.

It would be one thing if the animals were allowed to live comfortable lives in this situation, and preferably, given a quick and painless death. But a lot of these animals live in horrible conditions, and are being outright tortured.

I guess feeling guilty is a first step...


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm a socially anxious vegan too.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Positivity123 said:


> I first got into it for health reasons mainly to cure my acne which I actually did get rid of after the first 4 months of being on a vegan diet.
> 
> After watching earthlings and cowspiracy and learning just how cruel and messed up the meat industry is I decided to give up meat/dairy for good. *Its crazy how much I didn't know, and what most people still do not know about the bad health effects/ environmental impacts/ and suffering that this industry causes. *
> 
> Also there are lots of other benefits I have noticed such as more energy, never get sick now, and reduced my anxiety.


This is so true! Whenever I educate people about chickens getting ground up and calves being yanked away from their mothers, they're shocked!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Carlfrukt said:


> I'm a socially anxious vegan too.


nice to meet you!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

SwerveMcNerve said:


> My hats off to you ladies (and any guys as well). I feel really guilty about my meat-eating. There really is no two ways about it, I am contributing to a system that perpetuates the suffering of animals.
> 
> It would be one thing if the animals were allowed to live comfortable lives in this situation, and preferably, given a quick and painless death. But a lot of these animals live in horrible conditions, and are being outright tortured.
> 
> I guess feeling guilty is a first step...


It is...And trust me. If you go to youtube and go to BiteSizeVegan's channel, you WILL go vegan lol


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

<3 the title, Your videos are great !


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ladysoul said:


> <3 the title, Your videos are great !


awww thank you!  Very reassuring to hear that!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

That's great, I didn't read through this thread so my apologies if it has been ask before. Did it improve your mood and/or energy level after becoming vegan? Looks like there are alot of benefits to living the vegan lifestyle but I love meat


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


> That's great, I didn't read through this thread so my apologies if it has been ask before. Did it improve your mood and/or energy level after becoming vegan? Looks like there are alot of benefits to living the vegan lifestyle but I love meat


It did improve my mood and energy, HOWEVER, not all vegan diets are healthy. For example, oreos are vegan (ya, that cream filling'....it's not really cream). That being said, if you eat a vegan diet that is abundant in vegetables, fruit, and legumes, you will see a positive difference in mood, energy, and weight loss.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Are your farts odorless?


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

horay to my fellow earth savers  I guess I'm pretty comfortable with being vegan myself


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Are your farts odorless?


this is a funny thing but yes, you lose your body odour and your sense of smell increases  so people who aren't vegan pretty much stink hehe


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Riri11 said:


> horay to my fellow earth savers  I guess I'm pretty comfortable with being vegan myself


*high fives fellow earth saver*


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

You know what really I like? Veal.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Riri11 said:


> this is a funny thing but yes, you lose your body odour and your sense of smell increases  so people who aren't vegan pretty much stink hehe


I know. I tried it for about a week and I didn't smell like anything. Not even my sweat. Bad thing is I had to crap about 5 times a day from all the easily digestible food. I'm thinking about going for it again though. It's too bad animals taste so damn good.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

I actually don't miss the taste of animals at all. Which is weird, because I ate meat for about 22 years. I guess the idea of eating blood, muscle, and body fat just isn't appetizing to me anymore...


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

Animals are the most delicious things in the world. Nommmmmmmmmmm nom nom


----------



## Notgoingout (Mar 19, 2015)

Haillzz91 said:


> I actually don't miss the taste of animals at all. Which is weird, because I ate meat for about 22 years. I guess the idea of eating blood, muscle, and body fat just isn't appetizing to me anymore...


How long did it take you to get used to being meat free? I want to do it. I love animals, I feel a total hypocrite for saying that though because I love meat. Yesterday I popped a lamb back in a field (it was by the road when I was walking my dog) and I felt pretty good, but almost immediately thought I'd saved an animal that was going to be slaughtered soon anyway. It's pretty gross. But I couldn't go more than two weeks when I tried it. Do you do it for moral reasons or health or both? Perhaps if I lived in a city with varied vegan options I could switch.

Linda McCartney veggie buggers are amazing though, if all vegetarian food was that good i'd switch!


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

Most animal lovers are hypocrites because they are not really animal lovers, they are just cat/dog/rabbit/bird/cute pet lovers.


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

This was a nice video to watch, especially as it's about 2 things that people wouldn't necessarily put together in their heads. Do you have any other YT channel recommendations as I'm pretty new to the YT mental health community but imagine it could be a useful resource


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Haillzz91 said:


> Wait, i'm confused. What are you saying is annoying? And What do you mean by "Joking though, I can't see how you can"? You don't see how a person can joke about it or you don't see how a person can get mad if you joke? Sorry, i just am curious about your opinion and want clarification.


A person saying they roll their eyes. I can't stand that and it reminds me of someone from my past, who probably could be in my present but idk what happened to her. So who knows who the person I responded to actually is or if they're for real.

But joking about being vegan... the only way I can think of to joke about that, and I have done it, is if it's funny to the person you're joking with. Most people are not vegans so it's hard to get away with jokes without "being offensive" however there are some people who are borderline, like they're not hugely defensive macho meat eaters. These are the people who will laugh with you and join you in your quest for Animal Rights. And there are many who will. Perhaps most, idk what the current status on veganism is. But I come out of my cave more often these days.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

JwriteD said:


> How long did it take you to get used to being meat free? I want to do it. I love animals, I feel a total hypocrite for saying that though because I love meat. Yesterday I popped a lamb back in a field (it was by the road when I was walking my dog) and I felt pretty good, but almost immediately thought I'd saved an animal that was going to be slaughtered soon anyway. It's pretty gross. But I couldn't go more than two weeks when I tried it. Do you do it for moral reasons or health or both? Perhaps if I lived in a city with varied vegan options I could switch.
> 
> Linda McCartney veggie buggers are amazing though, if all vegetarian food was that good i'd switch!


At first, I was only gonna eat vegan during the day and eat meat at dinner with family so they wouldn't tease me. However, I could not help but feel disgusted, because yes, I'm doing it for ethical reasons (animal rights and the environment) and health. After about 2 weeks, I was full vegan. I went full vegan after I watched this video by BiteSizeVegan and have been completely vegan for about a month and a half now


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

handsup said:


> Most animal lovers are hypocrites because they are not really animal lovers, they are just cat/dog/rabbit/bird/cute pet lovers.


True. They'll pet their dog at the dinner table while they eat their sautéed fish or baked chicken or braised cow.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Haz606 said:


> This was a nice video to watch, especially as it's about 2 things that people wouldn't necessarily put together in their heads. Do you have any other YT channel recommendations as I'm pretty new to the YT mental health community but imagine it could be a useful resource


Lisa Emerald and David Weston are awesome mental health youtubers


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cmasch said:


> I'm not a Vegan but I have thought about trying it. I agree with this approach. People for the most part don't like people who can't make fun of or joke about themselves. If you joke about yourself it shows you don't take yourself too seriously. You will get more people on your side by not arguing/making a big deal out of it.


Yeah, I've found people to be accepting of it and to not be annoyed by it if I just joke around about it and not bring it up unless they ask something or comment about it.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah (Feb 20, 2015)

Vegan Outreach online will give you free stuff and info.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah (Feb 20, 2015)

Haillzz91 said:


> True. They'll pet their dog at the dinner table while they eat their sautéed fish or baked chicken or braised cow.


yes its very ironic and annoying.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah (Feb 20, 2015)

Haillzz91 said:


> At first, I was only gonna eat vegan during the day and eat meat at dinner with family so they wouldn't tease me. However, I could not help but feel disgusted, because yes, I'm doing it for ethical reasons (animal rights and the environment) and health. After about 2 weeks, I was full vegan. I went full vegan after I watched this video by BiteSizeVegan and have been completely vegan for about a month and a half now


you seem to be really worried about people teasing you. also, being vegetarian is extremely easy. im surprised that people find it hard or that everyone isnt. being vegan is more complicated/


----------



## blahblahdeeblah (Feb 20, 2015)

one percent of people are vegan. something like seven percent are vegetarian.



Rufus said:


> A person saying they roll their eyes. I can't stand that and it reminds me of someone from my past, who probably could be in my present but idk what happened to her. So who knows who the person I responded to actually is or if they're for real.
> 
> But joking about being vegan... the only way I can think of to joke about that, and I have done it, is if it's funny to the person you're joking with. Most people are not vegans so it's hard to get away with jokes without "being offensive" however there are some people who are borderline, like they're not hugely defensive macho meat eaters. These are the people who will laugh with you and join you in your quest for Animal Rights. And there are many who will. Perhaps most, idk what the current status on veganism is. But I come out of my cave more often these days.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah (Feb 20, 2015)

thats funny. when i tell them they dont care.


Haillzz91 said:


> This is so true! Whenever I educate people about chickens getting ground up and calves being yanked away from their mothers, they're shocked!


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I just binged on some processed foods. Damn it! I need to get back to eating more vegetables but when you're stressed, anxious and depressed, the body screams for a quick fix.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

slowlyimproving said:


> I just binged on some processed foods. Damn it! I need to get back to eating more vegetables but when you're stressed, anxious and depressed, the body screams for a quick fix.


Eat those veggies!


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Haillzz91 said:


> Eat those veggies!


I am but I've added a bunch of crappy food with it. Can't break the cycle.


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm not vegan (or vegetarian) but I don't eat meat very often and try to think of it as a treat. I think this could be a more manageable approach for a lot of people. For health reasons, being a veg/vegan isn't practical for a lot of people. At the same time, the amount of meat people eat is ridiculous

I agree having a sense of humour about it when people try to give you a hard time is a good idea. This can help upset the stereotypes they probably have about vegans being self righteous extremists. Ironically, a lot of carnivores get pretty self righteous when they are on the defensive about their own eating habits, but because they are the majority nobody calls them out on it.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

Who cares if people make fun of you for being vegan. They are ignorant and will either end up in an early grave or try to transition when their bodies are destroyed and it's already too late.


----------

